# dry lips. Chapstick doesn't work anymore



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

What do I do??? I can put chapstick on until I can see my reflection in my lips. My lips still get dry 10 minutes later.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, my lips have always been chappy.  And nothing helps. I have tried tons of balms, ointments, hygienic lipsticks etc. all in vain. This can be a cause of anxiety or some other reasons. So sick of this exfoliative cheilitis. Maybe yours is different.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Drink more water and maybe try a medicated lip balm that you can find at the pharmacy.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Try exfoliating your lips first. You can make one with honey,sugar, and olive oil just rub it on yo lips. Getting off the dead skin really helps bc you're putting the Chapstick on a clean slate and not just dried out dead skin


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Put on a thick coat of vaseline, get a tooth brush and brush your lips until they are smooth.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My lips are the same, I've tried everything. I don't care anymore. I usually have to peal my lips at least once a day.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Try using a soft-bristle toothbrush to gently exfoliate your lips, and then apply coconut oil. I find that coconut oil works much better than everything else I've tried (and believe me, I've tried _everything_).

As it turns out, many lip balms contain salicylic acid (though it's not always stated in the ingredients list), which eats away a thin layer of skin. The companies would say that it's to remove the dry skin, but the problem is that it can exacerbate the dryness, making you use (and therefore, buy) more of their product.

Gently exfoliating with a toothbrush will remove the dead skin without actually destroying any of the good skin, and it will help your lips absorb the moisturizer better. Coconut oil doesn't contain any of the chemicals, fragrances, or dyes found in lip balms, and it contains the perfect balance of lipids to re-hydrate the skin.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some interesting hints here.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It boils down to diet sometimes, but the absolute best I've tried was this olive oil lip balm from site called baar.com
Otherwise apparently you can make your own olive oil based lip balm -search on YouTube or use olive oil itself. Sucks, but not many products cure my chapped lips either.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

TabbyTab said:


> Try exfoliating your lips first. You can make one with honey,sugar, and olive oil just rub it on yo lips. Getting off the dead skin really helps bc you're putting the Chapstick on a clean slate and not just dried out dead skin


i second this


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Your lips should naturally heal themselves. If they don't, find something other than chapstick, it will only make the matter worse and you'll become dependant on it.


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

Burt's bees chapstick... /thread

Seriously though, makes my lips so soft n smooth. And tastes amazing.


----------



## alterrain (May 29, 2014)

Health problems usually come down to diet. Eat a lot of veggies every day. Change your diet.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Vaseline. If that fails, use your toothbrush.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

Imbored21 said:


> What do I do??? I can put chapstick on until I can see my reflection in my lips. My lips still get dry 10 minutes later.


use coconut oil


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

do you breathe out of your mouth? this is why


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

Brush your lips with your tooth brush to exfoliate them. Don't brush to hard or you will irritate them more. Put a coat of vaseline on your lips overnight and maintain them throughout the day with lip balm. I like using EOS instead of Chapstick.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Do not use cheap petroleum based chapstick or repeated use of vaseline. It will dry them out further. Cheap chapstick with such ingredients make you need to use more cheap chapstick which makes you need to use more cheap chapstick and see how people can get addicted to the stuff? For some beeswax chapstick works and others rely on various oils. I have a variety of chapsticks including burt's bees which are some of the best and for awhile I was using a very thick coconut and shea butter skin moisturizer before going to bed at night because my lips could not be kept in good condition with anything thin enough to apply while around people. Overall though I like lush brands the best. Honey trap is one of the smoothest and sweet tasting. They also make lip scrubs. I find they last the longest and moisturize the best which also helps keep me from licking my lips. The more you mess with your lips the more damage you will do and constantly wetting them will lead to dry cracked lips very quickly. Get something that helps you ignore your lips. For some that's something unnoticeable or they want to mess with the new feeling and for some that's something they feel so they get reminded not to lick their lips. It's really a trial and error situation.

http://www.lushusa.com/Lip-Balms-and-Scrubs/lip-balms-and-scrubs,en_US,sc.html


----------



## dnmurthy (May 5, 2018)

*Use Home ingredients To Get Rid Of Dry Lips*

Home ingredients such as potato, lemon, cucumber, aloe vera are enriched with essential nutrients. Vitamins, proteins, and minerals. There are some home remedies available to treat dry lips.

*Aloe Vera
*It is an amazing herb. It widely used to treat many types of skin and hair care products due to its high content of nutrients. The presence mineral in it restores moisture to the dry lips.

*Usage:
*Apply aloe vera gel to your lips and slowly massage your lips for 2minutes.
Rinse it Off with fresh water after 30 minutes.
Continue this remedy weekly twice.

*Coconut Oil For Dry Lips:
*Coconut is enriched with vitamin-E, proteins and other antioxidants which restore moisture and remove dead skin from the lips.

*Usage*:
Apply raw coconut oil to your lips before going to bed.
Leave it overnight and rinse it off with lukewarm in the next morning.
You can use this regularly to get soft lips.


----------

